# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  تقاضای مقاله در مورد Critical Systems

## masoud.a

سلام
 اگه میشه چندتا مقاله خوب در مورد  (سیستم های حیاتی)Critical Systems میخواستم.خودم یه سری پیدا کردم ولی یا قدیمیند یا به درد نمی خوره.
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------

